#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Сакья >  > > >  >  >  Priglasit' Sakya Rinpoche v Moskvu na leto

## Маша_ла

Dear friends, nujna pomosh sdelat' priglasitelnoye pismo dlya priglasheniya v Moskvu odnogo iz samih visokih uchiteley Sakya.
Vse ostal'noye ya beru na sebya. Nujno pismo ot organizatsii, luchshe ot Buddhist Centra. Eto nujno srochno. T.k. po sostoyaniyu zdorovya hochu pokinut' Indiuy, no nado sdelat' cheloveku visu snachala.
Budet uchit v Moskve 3 mesyatsa - vse leto. 
Uchitel' unikalniy. Programma poka ne produmana detalno. Poka chto nado sdelat' visu. Pomogite please priglasitelnym pismom. Rashody po pismu vozmeshu v Moskve.
Spasibo bolshoye!
Masha

----------


## Yeshe

Уважаемая Маша, пожалуйста, воспользуйтесь транслитером, пожалейте людей.  

http://www.transliter.ru/

http://www.fantastica.spb.ru/write/transliter.htm

----------


## Маша_ла

I am sorry, but the translation I get on those sites is just terrible. And www.translit.ru does not work, at least from here.
So. I am sorry. I am asking for help to get an invitation letter to Moscow for this summer for high Sakya Rinpoche.
That's all.
Thank you.
May this be beneficial for all beings.

----------


## Кагьюпа

_CООБЩЕНИЕ ОТ МАША_ЛА (я просто "написал его по-русски, кирилицей")_
Кагьюпа

*Пригласить Сакья Ринпоче на лето в Москву*
Дорогие друзья, нужна помощь, чтобы сделать пригласительное письмо в Москву для одного из самых высоких учителей школы Сакья. Он сможет провести в Москве всё лето (3 месяца), давая учение. Учитель уникальный. Программа пока детально не оформлена. Сейчас главное - это виза. 
Пожалуйста, помогите с письмом. Расходы, связанные с оформлением письма, я возмещу в Москве.
Всё остальное я беру на себя. Нужно письмо от организации, а лучше - от буддийского центра. Это необходимо срочно, поскольку мне необходимо срочно покинуть Индию, но сперва я должна сделать визу.
Спасибо Большое.
Пусть это будет благом для всех существ.
Маша_ла

----------

